
Tell HN: Adblocks are killing niche blogs - galfarragem
Just checked analytics from my blogs: during this quarter vs the one before, despite having 40% more pageviews, adsense visualizations decreased 45%.<p>If I didn&#x27;t get some funds from a banner that escapes ad-blocks my blogs would be abandonware already.
======
faet
How is your banner avoid ad-blocks? Over the past year Ive doubled my traffic
but adsense views were flat. My site gets a ton of ad-blocked traffic now.

[http://roadcamvideos.com](http://roadcamvideos.com)

------
ramtatatam
Would you consider running a "paid zone"? I have seen many blogs with no adds
at all but with a group of subscribers who had access to deep insights -
information otherwise not available to wide audience.

~~~
executesorder66
Or perhaps do what LWN do. Paid subscribers can read the latest posts as soon
as you publish them, but others can only read them a few weeks later(or
whatever time period you prefer)

------
anilgulecha
Unfortunately, the only practical options are using tracking/analytics heavy
ad based niche blogs, or no niche blogs.

I think most people are A-OK with "no niche blogs" until a better privacy-
respecting third alternative is found. (Paid can be a viable third option for
some)

------
dazc
The people using adblockers are not the people who were clicking ads.

